# Applet soll Cookie setzen, lesen und schreiben können



## Thomas123 (27. Apr 2006)

Hey,

nun gehts mal weiter im Text.
Ich habe ja nun mein "Login-Applet" mit DB-Zugriff ans Rennen gebracht. Nun würd ich gern noch nen Cookie absetzen, dass ungefähr so für zwei Stunden anhält damit der User eingeloggt bleibt. Viel länger wird er wohl nicht auf der Seite verbleiben.. ansonsten halt neu einloggen. Natürlich soll das Login-Applet auch erkennen können, ob jemand schon eingeloggt ist und wenn der User "ganz lieb" ist, loggt er sich auch noch aus. Dass das Cookie dann nur mit nem versetzten Datum nach hinten neu geschrieben muss, weiß ich auch schon. Bei mir haperts a bisserl an der Implementation des ganzen "Spaßes"

Nun habe ich mittels JRE1.5 auch schon den "CookieHandler" aus der java.net -Class gefunden. Aber so richtig damit umzugehen weiß ich leider nicht. Hat jemand evtl. ein Tutorial was ich durcharbeiten könnte oder weiteres näheres Informationsmaterial. Bei SUN.com war ich auch schon unterwegs, da bin ich aber nicht viel schlauer geworden...

Wäre gut, wenn mir da Jemand auf die Sprünge helfen könnte.


Schöne Grüße Thomas


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (21. Mai 2006)

Ich glaub nicht, dass das was du vorhast überhaupt geht, denn ein applet läuft in ner SandBox und darf nicht lesen/schreiben, ich weiß allerdings nicht ob Cookies vielleicht ne ausnahme sind, ich bezweifel es aber. An deiner stelle würd ich mich mal mit J2EE beschäftigen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Mai 2006)

Wenn ein Applet signiert ist, darf es auch auf dem lokalen Dateisystem Operationen wie lesen und schreiben vornehmen. Bedingung dafür ist, dass der Benutzer dem Zertifikat vertraut.


----------



## vadimiron (21. Mai 2006)

Man kann noch versuchen JavaScript Funktionen, die fuer setzen von Cookies zustaendig sind, aufzurufen.

Aber man muss immer beachten: JavaScript funktz in den verschiedenen Browsern auch verschieden


----------

